# So heart broken



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We lost our beloved Charlie bird about an hour ago. My mom was taking him to the vet to have his beak trimmed and filed. The poor little guy got so scared he had a heart attack and passed away. I feel just horrible. Before my Grandma passed away she gave him to my mom and I and wanted us to take good care of him. I feel so so bad, I kinda feel like we let her down  I know that birds can be frail but I never expected this to happen. Rest in peace little guy you can go fly through the clouds and be with Grandma again.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG that's horrible  I'm so sorry..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww that is sooo sad!!!  What kind of bird was it KG?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh Krystal I'm so sorry. Your Grandma knew you took good care of him and you are right he is with your grandma now. R.I.P Charlie Bird.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that. RIP Charlie


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You did not let her down girl.You and your mom were doing exactly what you were supposed to be doing,taking care of this bird.I'm so sorry you're going through this.It was a freak accident.My thoughts are with you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very sorry to hear that, you didnt let your grandma down he just wanted to go be with her was obviously his time. cuddle up with dosia and know you did nothing wrong .


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

aww so sorry to hear that


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that!! RIP Charlie


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss,


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rip birdy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's tough Krystal My sister just had their African Grey killed by their dog last week, horrible scene. My mom, who has had several exotic birds, knows how fast birds can pass away. She's has her heart broken a few times, all of us did. Know that Charlie is flying high in paradise now. Sorry for your loss


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Krystal, I am sorry to hear this, but as everyone else has said, you didn't let your grandma down, she knew you and your mom would take the best care of Charlie and you did. Now he can be with grandma and fly high. ((((BIG HUGS)))) 


RIP Charlie Bird.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

This was so sad to read, I'm sorry girl & am sure your Grandma would understand. RIP Charlie bird


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much it really means a lot to me. 
@ Megan he was a green and yellow Parakeet.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I had a sweet parakeet who outlived 3 companions, his name was Blue Jay. I miss that bird!

So sorry for your loss Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Carriana, he was a good little bird. He used to tell us when he wanted to get covered and go to bed by slamming his little bell along the cage. When we'd ask him if it's time for bed he'd start chirping and stopped when we covered him. He was so cute.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss, Krystal...


----------

